# Is NorthFin by Darius? (Of PNAquaria fame?)



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I was told today that NorthFin is by a guy named Darius in Mississauga. Is it the same Darius that used to sell lots of Dainichi and NLS as well as very nice Africans out of his basement in Toronto? I think it was in North York somewhere?

I'm just curious. It would be cool if it was him. I bought from him many times.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes it is................


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------

